
LPs are feeling the pressure of startups not finding exits - tim_sw
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/09/lps-are-feeling-the-pressure-of-startups-not-finding-exits/
======
Animats
Well, duh. All those overvalued "unicorns" are tying up venture capital. Going
public and bailing out the early stage investors doesn't work if you're way
overvalued. Especially when you have to publish real numbers in the
prospectus.

The series C investors may turn out to be the greater fools for a number of
major startups. Uber comes to mind.

~~~
oarsinsync
Uber actually seems less likely than a lot of startups. Their (minimum)
running costs are tiny relative to revenue.

~~~
Animats
Their big expense is buying market share by running at a loss in new cities.
One source says only SF is actually profitable.

------
hugodahl
To those of us who may not be hip to acronyms, could someone clarify LP and
GP? presumably not speaking of Long Play (LP) records or General Practitioners
(GP).

Seems like fundamental writing/journalism to introduce an acronym in long form
when introduced. For example "blah blah Initial Public Offering (IPO) yada
yada".

~~~
sharth
Limited Partner and General Partner.

[https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-
Limited...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-Limited-
Partners-LPs-and-General-Partners-GPs-in-the-venture-capital-business)

